# Stephanie Trick - Stride Piano



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Stephanie is probably the greatest stride pianists on the planet as if she were born 100 years ago when great stride pianists like Jelly Roll Morton, Fats Waller, Willy "The Lion" Smith, James P. Johnson roamed the earth. This music is hard to play because of the fast left-hand leaps, syncopation, and the need for rock steady time. She's a rare talent who can swing like crazy and she's giving you the real thing, the real history of jazz piano going back in time before the development of modern jazz piano with greats like Bud Powell and Thelonious Monk. Stride developed from Ragtime and is considered Classic jazz:


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Amazing really amazing. I'd never heard of her until now so thanks for that Larkenfield.
Oscar Peterson couldn't understand why he was fluffing bass notes in his stride at a concert once with Count Basie, who had just been on. Peterson's piano had an octave extension with a flap in the lower end and Basie had left the flap open hence Peterson's peripheral vision being skewed. Imagine hearing O.P. play a wrong note!!!!!


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Larkenfield said:


> Stephanie is probably the greatest stride pianists on the planet as if she were born 100 years ago when great stride pianists like Jelly Roll Morton, Fats Waller, Willy "The Lion" Smith, James P. Johnson roamed the earth. This music is hard to play because of the fast left-hand leaps, syncopation, and the need for rock steady time. She's a rare talent who can swing like crazy and she's giving you the real thing, the real history of jazz piano going back in time before the development of modern jazz piano with greats like Bud Powell and Thelonious Monk. Stride developed from Ragtime and is considered Classic jazz:


Very interesting - thank you.


----------

